# Pointless fish picture that made me laugh



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

Some might call this racism

(Im not trying to offend anyone, just made me chickle when it popped up on facebook)


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

LOL. thats pretty good.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

That's just great cossie. What are those? I first though Oscars, but they aren't...


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

In all fairness i have no idea haha


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

they are oscars.


----------



## br00tal_dude (Dec 26, 2009)

I lol'd 

and I rarely laugh out loud


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Racist oscars.. tsk,tsk..what a world


----------

